# RPF question



## Luck (Apr 21, 2022)

What does RPF do? I used DPM to TG the WeC report and my Sr OM mentioned the RPF but as the SCTM I partnered with ICQA and they told me that RPF is only for DF level TMs which I had applied for but my OM told me I needed to aprove my CPH while performing  JQL audits before they would consider me for the position so I IMd the closest ETL at T0255 on slack and asked If I could take over as their SD for the day but they told me the SCTM that the GU was too RPd for the DZ transfer.


----------



## Luck (Apr 21, 2022)

RPF handles the YMification of the UH under the TreePal. 
Today the SCTM (thats me) was asked by the LWW to reprint the labels and audit the 5LV area but I was too busy sorting a 5 string of NC carts wt a CPH of 200/hr to bother 😎


----------



## Luck (Apr 21, 2022)

What is the SCTM supposed to do?


----------



## Luck (Apr 21, 2022)

Luck said:


> RPF handles the YMification of the UH under the TreePal.
> Today the SCTM (thats me) was asked by the LWW to reprint the labels and audit the 5LV area but I was too busy sorting a 5 string of NC carts wt a CPH of 200/hr to bother 😎


™


----------



## WHS (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Hal (Apr 21, 2022)

Luck said:


> What does RPF do? I used DPM to TG the WeC report and my Sr OM mentioned the RPF but as the SCTM I partnered with ICQA and they told me that RPF is only for DF level TMs which I had applied for but my OM told me I needed to aprove my CPH while performing  JQL audits before they would consider me for the position so I IMd the closest ETL at T0255 on slack and asked If I could take over as their SD for the day but they told me the SCTM that the GU was too RPd for the DZ transfer.


Dude. I was so confused. 

I thought someone changed their name and we had two Lucks running around.


----------



## WHS (Apr 21, 2022)

Hal said:


> Dude. I was so confused.
> 
> I thought someone changed their name and we had two Lucks running around.


I thought it was a pretty obvious question.  Just hop on Hephaestus and IM the CI OM QRST.  I’m blocking you.


----------



## Luck (Apr 21, 2022)

WHS said:


> I thought it was a pretty obvious question.  Just hop on Hephaestus and IM the CI OM QRST.  I’m blocking you.


We dont need that kind of negative energy around here. 


Hal said:


> Dude. I was so confused.
> 
> I thought someone changed their name and we had two Lucks running around.


Hal, how can I request Brian Cornell be my mentor?


----------



## aifbeewert (Apr 23, 2022)

This thread gave me PTSD. ™


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

You guys are doing a bunch of stuff you shouldn’t. I don’t even have permissions that for the audits and stuff you’re stating. I’ve never been apart of ICQA or WH. I don’t know any secrets like you all. I know our DPMO has risen. We are so far away from our desired target. We need to improve by at least 4% (off the top of my head, very rough guess) but if we could decrease our DPMO anything over 4% that to me would be considered, exceptional results. It’d be at like 6 to a million or w/e.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> ™


.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

WHS said:


> I thought it was a pretty obvious question.  Just hop on Hephaestus and IM the CI OM QRST.  I’m blocking you.


Ironic your in WH


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> RPF handles the YMification of the UH under the TreePal.
> Today the SCTM (thats me) was asked by the LWW to reprint the labels and audit the 5LV area but I was too busy sorting a 5 string of NC carts wt a CPH of 200/hr to bother 😎


.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> Hal, how can I request Brian Cornell be my mentor?


@Hal when running a report on available mentors I noticed the EVP & Chief Human Resource Officer has their mentor profile turned on. After running another report I found they would be an ideal mentor for me so I sent them a request. I hope 🤞🏻

@Luck FYI Brian Cornell has his mentor profile on. Send me a mentor request and I’ll show you how.


----------

